# Looking for Sweep company in MA



## CaptainsLS (Sep 24, 2007)

I need someone to clean a lot for me after the plow season. Its in Kingston, MA. It's up to me who I hire but the company is a new owner of the building and may need a full time sweeper, this might get your foot in the door. I just do the snow plowing and landscaping.
Chris


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

depending on how far you are from portsmouth,nh i can come down if the lot is worth my sime. let me know. i have no prob doing that for you


----------



## CaptainsLS (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you sure you want to drive that far? Might be 1 hour away or so. What do you have for equipment?

Go here: http://www.rkcenters.com/site_kingston.html

Click on site plan for you measurements.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

yea, thats a fairly decent size lot, i would be willing do drive down there for you for atleast your clean up. i have a 2005 tymco 435 dual gutter brooms, and 4 ford deisel 1 tons, can handle any job, well except straight rock, but that when i use my skid steer.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

*sweeper in Ma*

LS if your looking for a good sweeping co. look up All-Way Service Corp. Weymouth, Ma. good people to deal,quality work,good luck!


----------

